# Attraction preferences=racism?



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

I was talking to a friend of mine who was telling me that he was really into this girl we know..she's black..he's white. Somehow during the discussion we were talking about what I find to be attractive and I told him I'm usually not into white guys. He seemed offended by such a thing, telling me it was racism. I sort of..kinda...maybe...a LITTLE see his point..but the things I like in a guy, I don't normally find in white guys, so I'm not all that into them. Of course there are exceptions, but I mean as a general rule. I suppose when I gave him the list of exact reasons he took it a little personal for some reason, but on the flip side I know white guys and girls who aren't into black guy/girls. I don't see them as racist, it's just a preference. Who ever said the sexual part of your brain has to be equal opportunity?

So I figured this would make a nice (or horrible..don't know yet) discussion on your view on it. Let's be honest about this and DON'T TAKE THE THINGS WE SAY HERE PERSONALLY. Ya can't help who/what you're attracted to..so chime in.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 15, 2009)

To be honest, I agree that it's more of a preference thing - except when it's based on racist beliefs in general. There's a difference between "I'm not attracted in general to black guys" and "I hate black guys so I'm not attracted to them".

That said, I'm pretty much an equal-opportunity slut...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> That said, I'm pretty much an equal-opportunity slut...



We know you are

But yeah I dunno..I'm not against dating a white guy..it's just I rarely see one I'm seriously attracted to. I see some that are cute or whatever, but they just don't have that "godDAMN" kinda thing.


----------



## Flax6177 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well what is unattractive to you about white guys? Is it the color of their skin? or just that more often you find that white men do not exhibit sexually attractive characteristics?

its only racist if you are discriminating against them because of the color of their skin.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, for some, it is a straight-up racist thing, while for others, it is a preference thing. I for one am usually all about the exotic-type girls, you know? I've always had a thing for dark-skinned women, and I saw the most beautiful girl I've ever seen in my life at a tattoo shop last month, and she was a fine black lady. And it wasn't just me. As soon as she walked in, everyone in the shop's jaw was on the floor. But then again, my girlfriend is white and I also think she's beautiful. Sooo I think what it comes down to is, any level-headed person will really just agree that beauty is beauty, regardless of skin colour and/or ethnicity, and it really is all about preference.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2009)

Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Flax6177 said:


> Well what is unattractive to you about white guys? Is it the color of their skin? or just that more often you find that white men do not exhibit sexually attractive characteristics?
> 
> its only racist if you are discriminating against them because of the color of their skin.



White guys to me usually don't really have the qualities that I find attractive in a man. It doesn't have much to do with the color of their skin* than it is just looks and cultural differences I guess? It's personality and looks both.










*I have been with a couple white guys and I suppose I'm used to black guys, but I'm used to dark skin...and it was a bit strange. Skin turns more red, veins show up more clearly..those kinds of things to be honest I'm just not all that into...however on a really light skinned black guy it's not as bad, but then again they meet those other things I like in a guy..So I'm guessing it's just the trade off?


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 15, 2009)

Even if it does come right down to skin color I still don't see it as racist. What's the difference in having a preference towards a skin color as having a preference for a hair or eye color ? If I have a huge attraction to Asian women does that mean I hate all other races? People are too touchy about things these days.. 
I prefer Ibanez guitars , but it doesn't mean I hate all other guitars ...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> Even if it does come right down to skin color I still don't see it as racist. What's the difference in having a preference towards a skin color as having a preference for a hair or eye color ? If I have a huge attraction to Asian women does that mean I hate all other races? People are too touchy about things these days..
> I prefer Ibanez guitars , but it doesn't mean I hate all other guitars ...



I agree with this. I suppose if, say, you wouldn't date a black girl because they'll steal your money for crack money..well then that would be racist. You are assuming that because she's black then she's a criminal and drug addict. However saying you wouldn't date a black chick because you like blond hair, blue eyes and pale skin...well that's just a preference


----------



## hairychris (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity



This, pretty much.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity



It depends on what you like.


----------



## Jason (Jun 15, 2009)

Drakkar are the first openly gay guy on the board? hmm that's a first I think  I figures statisticly it had to happen


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Drakkar are the first openly gay guy on the board? hmm that's a first I think  I figures statisticly it had to happen


If so, respect for having the courage to say so. 

Back on topic, just because you're not attracted to a specific race doesn't indicate racism. I'm not attracted to Indian chicks, even though some of the Bollywood ones are gorgeous, they just don't give me boners for some reason.

Having said that, if you were to meet somebody from your less attracted race and they were cool and you both got along well, liked each other and there was an attraction to their personality, then that's a different story and race and physical attraction has nothing to do with it then.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Drakkar are the first openly gay guy on the board? hmm that's a first I think  I figures statisticly it had to happen



I don't think I'm the first..Nick was here before me I believe


----------



## Variant (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It depends on what you like.



I don't believe that at all. For instance, I have a special place in my brain-lust module for petite, light skinned, redheads... but that said, a tall, truly fine dark haired, black woman would instantly trump a mediocre version the former. People who can't recognize beauty in every race either has some shallow or deep seeded bigotry going on in my opinion. This extends to people who can "only" be attracted people with tattoos, etc. See a therapist now, that's not evolution... that's some other issue.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Variant said:


> I don't believe that at all. For instance, I have a special place in my brain-lust module for petite, light skinned, redheads... but that said, a tall, truly fine dark haired, black woman would instantly trump a mediocre version the former. People who can't recognize beauty in every race either has some shallow or deep seeded bigotry going on in my opinion. This extends to people who can "only" be attracted people with tattoos, etc. See a therapist now, that's not evolution... that's some other issue.



No..it just means you aren't into it. Doesn't mean you have something in you that hates a certain race..you just ain't into them. Not liking black women doesn't make you a nazi..for whatever tastes you may have, they may not fit the bill. You might see a black chick that is attractive..but just not to you.

Tom Cruise is attractive in the usual sense of the word...however you couldn't pay me to be into him


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Tom Cruise is attractive in the usual sense of the word...however you couldn't pay me to be into him


He is? But he's short, got a big nose and his teeth are a bit... Mr. Ed. Then there's the fact that he's completely, utterly, bat-fucking-shit mental.

Oh, and as for the redheaded chicks. Shit yes. The chick from Mythbusters


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity



Did somebody call? 

On a serious note, I can't say I wouldn't be attracted to a woman of a different race, but it probably wouldn't be one in my general vicinity. Of any race. ALL the women around my part of town are crazy gold-diggers. 

Gimme a nice Japanese girl with bright red hair and green eyes...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Bungle said:


> He is? But he's short, got a big nose and his teeth are a bit... Mr. Ed. Then there's the fact that he's completely, utterly, bat-fucking-shit mental.
> 
> Oh, and as for the redheaded chicks. Shit yes. The chick from Mythbusters



Someone finds him cute..as they do Leonardo Dicaprio, Johnny Depp, River Pheonix, the faggot from Twilight, Justin Timberlake, Ashton Kutcher, etc...all of which I wouldn't deal with period


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Someone finds him cute..as they do Leonardo Dicaprio, Johnny Depp, River Pheonix, the faggot from Twilight, Justin Timberlake, Ashton Kutcher, etc...all of which I wouldn't deal with period



I sense your hatred for the Hollywood clic.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm just going for those who are generally accepted as attractive. They are if you like that...I dont...For the record Eric Rutan's pretty fuckable... Only with his goatee though..otherwise it's a no


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think everyone hates ashton kutcher lol

I like lighter toned people


----------



## Harry (Jun 15, 2009)

I tend to be most attracted to white girls and east Asiatic (Japanese, Korean whatever).
Is it racism?
I don't think so honestly I watch foreign films all the time, at school I was friends with many of the Sudanese kids that came to live in Melbourne.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 15, 2009)

Like others have said, taste/preference and prejudice are totally different things. There are things people are attracted too (both physically and culturally) that sometimes are more prominent in certain cultures and ethnicity. For instances, I always thought that I had no specific type of girl I liked. And while I'm still pretty open all girls, now I notice that I tend to click a lot more with Hispanic women. However, that does not mean I can't date outside my type. My current girl is Hispanic but she's been raised in the US so while she's got the look, her culture is different than mine (since I was raised in South America). It's all good!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity


 


i've found women in all races i wouldn't mind givin' the business to.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity



its all pink on the inside


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i've found women in all races i wouldn't mind givin' the business to.



Beggars can't be choosy



MorbidTravis said:


> its all pink on the inside



How the hell would you know? Things sometimes look different when there isn't a screen between you


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> How the hell would you know? Things sometimes look different when there isn't a screen between you



lol i knew someone was going to say something like that


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> lol i knew someone was going to say something like that



You know I couldn't resist. It was a classic setup. Thank you for the satisfaction


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You know I couldn't resist. It was a classic setup. Thank you for the satisfaction


np


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 15, 2009)

OH HELL... 

That was priceless.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2009)

I always enjoy Travis getting owned.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 15, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Beggars can't be choosy







DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You know I couldn't resist. It was a classic setup. Thank you for the satisfaction



he hasn't given you the satisfaction yet...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I always enjoy Travis getting owned.



lol ya but i set myself up that time for laughs.


----------



## AySay (Jun 15, 2009)

People turn everything into a race issue. Unless you aren't attracted to someone because you think you are racially superior to them, I don't think it's racist. People like this should move to Vancouver. They'll see so many attractive girls (or guys) here, of so many different ethnic backgrounds, that they'll most probably change their minds...


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2009)

AySay said:


> People turn everything into a race issue. Unless you aren't attracted to someone because you think you are racially superior to them, I don't think it's racist. People like this should move to Vancouver. They'll see so many attractive girls (or guys) here, of so many different ethnic backgrounds, that they'll most probably change their minds...


Quite a few hot asian chicks around the CBD where I work here in Sydney... nom nom nom


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> I think everyone hates ashton kutcher lol



"You've just been tomahawked!"


----------



## EliNoPants (Jun 16, 2009)

i really think it comes down to location for alot of us, i live in the midwest, the vast majority of the girls around me are white, therefore i've run across more pretty white girls in my life, and have developed a broader range of what i find physically attractive in a white girl, whereas if i see an asian or black girl, well, i've only known a handful of stunners in those groups, so i tend to be more attracted towards ones who look like the pretty asian or black girls i've known before...probably got something to do with familiarity and what we develop growing up, my first crush was my babysitter's daughter, who had bright blue/green eyes and auburn hair, and i've had an absolute weak spot for that combination my entire life

that said, i normally have a distaste for people who dye their hair, as i find it vain and retarded...yet the first girl i've met in 3 years that has me wanting to actually date her rather than hit it and quit it, has purple hair, go figure


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 16, 2009)

On a related note, I'm heterosexual, does not finding dudes sexually attractive make me sexist?


----------



## Origins (Jun 16, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> On a related note, I'm heterosexual, does not finding dudes sexually attractive make me sexist?


 
That´s going a bit too far


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

my mum thinks she's racist because she's not attracted to Black or Asian people, but I couldn't disagree more.

I'm not attracted to 90% of Black or Asian girls, but would I tap the other 10%? you bet I would.

I'm mainly attracted to White or Oriental girls, but I've never felt guilty about not being attracted to most Black or Asian girls as I know that I am in no way racist.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

It's pretty much my mission in life to poke a chick of every ethnicity. Unfortunately I've only gotten white women. I may need to enlist the help of an escort service, which would kind of cheapen the accomplishment.

There's this super hot middle eastern chick at work that has the nicest ass I have ever seen in person, bar none. I'm not exaggerating either, like I just want to fucking motor boat her ass cheeks.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2009)

"motorboat her asscheeks..." 

priceless


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 16, 2009)

If ya don't find em sexy, ya don't find em sexy. Its not racism.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> On a related note, I'm heterosexual, does not finding dudes sexually attractive make me sexist?



I say that all the time. That's just as stupid. If you don't like men, you aren't sexist..you just ain't into them


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 16, 2009)

Jason said:


> Drakkar are the first openly gay guy on the board? hmm that's a first I think  I figures statisticly it had to happen



Nope, he's the second.


...I'm the first


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

This place is a total sausage fest, no wonder it attracts tons of wiener mongers.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's pretty much my mission in life to poke a chick of every ethnicity.





You win sir! We have the same mission


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, things might get a little awkward when it comes time for the National Geographic type pygmy chick, but god dammit, you gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, things might get a little awkward when it comes time for the National Geographic type pygmy chick


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, things might get a little awkward when it comes time for the National Geographic type pygmy chick, but god dammit, you gotta take the good with the bad.



And that is why I love this forum.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a pygmy. Where do i stand in all this?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I'm a pygmy. Where do i stand in all this?



prepare to get motorboated by JJ.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, if you insist. *prepares reluctantly*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

reluctantly eh?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Well this ended up in a really inappropriate place

the missus will be worried if she reads this


----------



## Benjo230 (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ's contribution to this thread has made my day  And i've only been awake 2 hours


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, my contributions can only make your day better  In fact, you'll be hard pressed to even find my contributions, they're that awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my mum thinks she's racist because she's not attracted to Black or Asian people, but I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> I'm not attracted to 90% of Black or Asian girls, but would I tap the other 10%? you bet I would.
> 
> I'm mainly attracted to White or Oriental girls, but I've never felt guilty about not being attracted to most Black or Asian girls as I know that I am in no way racist.



I feel that this is the best post in the thread so far


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

as long as she doesn't have a penis she's alright w/ me... take that how you want...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> as long as she doesn't have a penis she's alright w/ me... take that how you want...



lolwut?


----------



## hairychris (Jun 16, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> as long as she doesn't have a penis she's alright w/ me... take that how you want...



Well, and has more teeth then eyes, obviously.


----------



## Benjo230 (Jun 16, 2009)

...Depends what you like


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Well, and has more teeth then eyes, obviously.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Well, and has more teeth then eyes, obviously.



eh... that's flexible...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey man I hear you.

I personally dont think It is racist at all unless someone is a blatant racist like the douchebag texan people on COD4 online..

I always get labelled as a racist for telling people I wouldn't really Date a girl who wasn't Danish. There is actually a suprisingly thick line between being a racist and holding a desire to maintain your heritage in your own bloodline.

I think in the end a preference is a preference.

Although hearing some trashy white slut blurt out "I love black cock" really, honestly, makes me mind-gag a bit  "Be gone, you awful, awful, haggard bitch!"



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I agree with this. I suppose if, say, you wouldn't date a black girl because they'll steal your money for crack money..well then that would be racist. You are assuming that because she's black then she's a criminal and drug addict. However saying you wouldn't date a black chick because you like blond hair, blue eyes and pale skin...well that's just a preference



Also, that would be a gross generalisation 

"naaarrr...wouldn't date an asian chick, her brother will be in the triads, either that or she'll kill me when she decides to drive me somewhere"

I dont know about in america but for a couple of years, New Zealanders used to always joke about asians being bad drivers....






I just thought it was ADORABLE  "awww....Mr. Han needs Mrs. Han to get out and guide him into the park"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> There is actually a suprisingly thick line between being a racist and holding a desire to maintain your heritage in your own bloodline.
> 
> I think in the end a preference is a preference.



 for me attraction has nothing to do with procreating or keeping 'heritage' in my bloodline, it's all about two things: a girl's personality and a girl's body.

if she has those two things then we are TALKIN'.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> for me attraction has nothing to do with procreating or keeping 'heritage' in my bloodline, it's all about two things: a girl's personality and a girl's body.
> 
> if she has those two things then we are TALKIN'.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 16, 2009)

Preference. As long as your not avoiding people because you hate blacks/white/greens/whatever.

Me? I'll admit I like mostly white white chicks(esp. if they're *REDHEADS!!* ), but I've been into some asian and east indian girls as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

you buncha racist pricks, you...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1549564 said:


> I've been into some asian and east indian girls as well.



specifically East Indian?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

i have some FINE Indian chicks at my job.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm simply using that qualifier to avoid confusion with "native american indians."


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1549604 said:


> I'm simply using that qualifier to avoid confusion with "native american indians."



ah, gotcha 

I thought you meant girls from the East of India


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1549604 said:


> I'm simply using that qualifier to avoid confusion with "native american indians."



i'm not trying to be funny or an asshole or anything like that. but where do you go to find "native american indians"? i've been in america a long time and i don't think i've ever seen a real one up close. they're like bigfoot, the lochness monster, and unicorns. everyone swears they exist... and i've seen pictures... but i've never gotten to actually see one.

to keep things on topic... i bet they're fuckin' sexy...


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2009)

There's partial racism in that, but it doesn't lie within the preference... it lies within the generality that all people of that ethnic group possess the same qualities that you find unattractive. Doesn't mean that it's ill of someone to do; just simply that there's a preconception of someone's appearance and how attracted to them you are before you've even seen them.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> There's partial racism in that, but it doesn't lie within the preference... it lies within the generality that all people of that ethnic group possess the same qualities that you find unattractive. Doesn't mean that it's ill of someone to do; just simply that there's a preconception of someone's appearance and how attracted to them you are before you've even seen them.



That, and they all look the same.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> There's partial racism in that, but it doesn't lie within the preference... it lies within the generality that all people of that ethnic group possess the same qualities that you find unattractive. Doesn't mean that it's ill of someone to do; just simply that there's a preconception of someone's appearance and how attracted to them you are before you've even seen them.



if I understand your post which I think I do, I don't see how it's a racist thing? racism is actively hating someone because of the colour of their skin right?

attraction is natural selection, you don't get to choose who you are attracted to.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2009)

Randy said:


> There's *partial racism* in that, but it doesn't lie within the preference... it lies within the generality that all people of that ethnic group possess the same qualities that you find unattractive.



While the definition varies a bit from place to place, the wikipedia definition (which I've seen repeated elsewhere) is what I had in mind:



Wikipedia Definition of 'Racism' said:


> *Racism is the belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities* and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.



While the second half doesn't _necessarily_ apply to one's preference as far as race/physical/genetic traits are concerned, the first half says exactly that. I could argue that attraction denotes a sense of superiority on a subconscious level (especially once you add 'natural selection' to the equation), I won't because it's a moot and totally theoretical point that won't go anywhere.

My original statement stands, though. 

Oh yeah, and JJ's right... they all look the same.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 16, 2009)

Reprinted from a similar thread I responded to on Vampirefreaks.com:


While I have a huge issue with racism, I have no issue with preference. I mean preference could be as simple as yellow laces in your Docs, our complicated as "asian with a hint of southern drawl on Sunday under the full moon ....in June".

People should be ok with preferences. It's ok to not like diet mint dogshit because of the aftertaste. It's also ok to not like asian girls because their twats taste like paintbrushes (although, for the record, I'll eat a paintbrush in a heartbeat).....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

Cancer said:


> It's also ok to not like asian girls because their twats taste like paintbrushes (although, for the record, I'll eat a paintbrush in a heartbeat).....



I've never heard that stereotype


----------



## Cancer (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> attraction is natural selection, you don't get to choose who you are attracted to.




Attraction (unless you're female and/or David DeAngelo) IS a choice, its based on your experiences of your life, your education, yadda yadda yadda. That being said (and I'll keep saying it until ...whenever) it's ok to not be attracted to blondes because you don't favor the way the sun reflects off of their hair, the reverse of this also true and ok.

IT IS NOT OK to go, blondes are the scourge our of planet, need to be exterminated, and start constructing death camps for that purpose, for no other reason other than their hair color offends you.

If your preferences are rooted in a racist belief, then your preferences are racist, if they are not rooted in racist belief, then your preferences are not racist.

It's pretty simple really.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 16, 2009)

I prefer white girls but the best sex I've had was with an asian so I may prefer those now. 

I don't think preferences towards certain ethnicitys have anything to do with racism though. I would have no problem having sex with an attractive black girl, but I've never actually met one 



Cancer said:


> It's also ok to not like asian girls because their twats taste like paintbrushes (although, for the record, I'll eat a paintbrush in a heartbeat).....



Oh shit


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Cancer said:


> It's also ok to not like asian girls because their twats taste like paintbrushes (although, for the record, I'll eat a paintbrush in a heartbeat).....



Wow. 

/thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah i think Cancer just wins


----------



## synrgy (Jun 16, 2009)

People are attracted to what they're attracted to, and I think we're all guilty of 'sexual profiling'. I know I am, at the very least.

That said, some of my best sexual experiences have been with girls that weren't necessarily 'my type'.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2009)

^ that's everyone. every girl i've had an amazing sexual experience with has been someone i wouldn't have looked at had i not had those couple drinks before hand... 

except for one...


----------



## orb451 (Jun 16, 2009)

People like who people like. Like others have said, you can't change your likes. I guess you can, but underneath it all, you're going to gravitate to that which you find most attractive. Nothing wrong with that in my opinion. I've been with a variety of types, fat, skinny, curvy, white, black, asian, middle eastern, latina. To me the most important things are:

1. Personality
2. Ass

She MUST have one OR the other. I really need to go to Rio. Like NOW. But my fiancee won't let me 

I wonder why????

orb................


----------



## metal_head666 (Jun 16, 2009)

Racism exists, no biggie. I just wish we had pan-nationalism so we wouldn't even have this issue.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> That, and those blacks all look the same. I can't tell one black person from another. Whoopi Goldberg, Martin Luther King, Obama, king kong...all the same as far as I'm concerned. Save America for the white man




JJ!!! How could you say shit like that? WTF is wrong with you dude?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 16, 2009)

He's kidding


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> He's kidding



I lolled, but I mean.... wow. Whenever i read one of his posts i picture "the line" (the one a normal person wouldn't cross), then i picture jj wandering aimlessly toward it looking skyward. He's totally unaware of the line because he is more concerned if the cloud his eyes have been fixated on look like tits or not.

Edit: Just re-read the thread and cannot find where JJ's post was. Where's Ashton? Did i just get punked?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Attraction (unless you're female and/or David DeAngelo) IS a choice, its based on your experiences of your life, your education, yadda yadda yadda. That being said (and I'll keep saying it until ...whenever) it's ok to not be attracted to blondes because you don't favor the way the sun reflects off of their hair, the reverse of this also true and ok.



I've never been able to choose  if you asked me why I found certain girls attractive I couldn't tell you why. I fancy Uma Thurman for example 



Cancer said:


> If your preferences are rooted in a racist belief, then your preferences are racist, if they are not rooted in racist belief, then your preferences are not racist.



mine aren't rooted in racist belief whatsoever, as I have no racist beliefs.



synrgy said:


> People are attracted to what they're attracted to, and I think we're all guilty of 'sexual profiling'. I know I am, at the very least.
> 
> That said, some of my best sexual experiences have been with girls that weren't necessarily 'my type'.



yeah same man


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 16, 2009)

*I have not read through the whole topic yet*

I was actually just thinking about this today. I, as a general rule, don't find any one ethnicity very much more attractive than another, but I know a lot of my friends have a preference. I do also see the "racism" in there, but I think it's more _why_ someone thinks one ethnicity is more attractive. Do you think X ethnicity is more attractive than Y ethnicity because you are, in fact, a racist person? Or is it you just think X is more attractive because that's just your "fetish". If it's just a "fetish" (because shut the hell up, we all have one regardless of how embarrassing/bizarre it is) then no, I don't think it's racist at all, I think it's a very natural thing. If you think X is hotter because you have a pre-conceived prejudice against Y ethnicity, then I think it's racist.

Just my 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> JJ!!! How could you say shit like that? WTF is wrong with you dude?



Ummm it's JJ, duh .

Words don't have power until you give them power my friend


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> (because shut the hell up, we all have one regardless of how embarrassing/bizarre it is)



Now that's another thing I wanted to talk about...I don't really have any fetishes or fantasies or any of that. I like certain things like everyone else, but it's nothing I really think about.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cancer said:


> Attraction (unless you're female and/or David DeAngelo) IS a choice, *its based on your experiences of your life, your education, yadda yadda yadda.* That being said (and I'll keep saying it until ...whenever) it's ok to not be attracted to blondes because you don't favor the way the sun reflects off of their hair, the reverse of this also true and ok.



If that's what it's based on, I don't think it is a choice then, no. Because you don't CHOOSE every thing that goes on in your life, nor do you CHOOSE your education. You really don't choose a lot of things that go on in your life, they just happen.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now that's another thing I wanted to talk about...I don't really have any fetishes or fantasies or any of that. I like certain things like everyone else, but it's nothing I really think about.



A fetish doesn't have to be extreme, it's just basically a preference. A fetish could be a simple as you liking black guys more than white guys, or could be as complicated as me liking a girl rub her ear on my dick while JJ masturbates silently in the corner of the room.

...  I'm really scared JJ is watching me all the time, really


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> A fetish doesn't have to be extreme, it's just basically a preference. A fetish could be a simple as you liking black guys more than white guys, or could be as complicated as me liking a girl rub her ear on my dick while JJ masturbates silently in the corner of the room.
> 
> ...  I'm really scared JJ is watching me all the time, really



I don't think that'd be a fetish then..just a preference


an object of irrational reverence or obsessive devotion
an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression 

Those are the definitions of a fetish...so yeah


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> JJ!!! How could you say shit like that? WTF is wrong with you dude?



When you posted your picture in that thread that time I couldn't tell if it was Stevie Wonder, Dave Chapelle or Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> When you posted your picture in that thread that time I couldn't tell if it was Stevie Wonder, Dave Chapelle or Samuel L Jackson or this guy



 JJ I thought you were better than that


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2009)

When did they make that gif of you eating?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> When did they make that gif of you eating?






=JJ


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Varcolac (Jun 16, 2009)

With a name like Rodriguez he has to work extra hard on the racism 'cause those dirty Hispanics ain't white.

Are sarcasm tags necessary? I can't even tell whether I'm being sarcastic or not most of the time. Everyone else can join in the confusion.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 16, 2009)

My personality has three things I love being involved with they are essential parts of who I am. 

1) Music
2) Lifting weights 
3) Art 

As long as a girl I meet has at least one or all of those interests or at the very least an understanding of them I'm happy as they take a bigger priority over other things and mean an awful lot to me so I couldn't care less about ethnicity as it's not on my list.

Although their are certain kinks/fetishes I have and they can be applied to any woman of any race but I do think their are perhaps underlying psychological reasons for some of these things I like. 
For example I have a serious fetish for chicks with glasses and I think it's cause I desire an intelligent woman who I can learn from and is actually smarter than me.
We all know the stigma attached to people who wear glasses is that of someone who is intelligent and a bit of a geek, my subconscious has been trained into believing this due to the culture we live in so when I see a girl with specs my brain is telling me "she is damn hot! she must be a member of mensa! WWOOOOOOOOOOOO! GIGGITY! GIGGITY!" 
The filpside of this is that I have met quite a few men who don't want to even be near a girl with glasses and regard them as some kind of Trekkie or computer geek and a total minger even if they are really good looking and dress well. 

So um............the moral of the story is that Velma from Scooby-Doo is hot.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 16, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I don't think that'd be a fetish then..just a preference
> 
> 
> an object of irrational reverence or obsessive devotion
> ...



I guess I've really never thought of a fetish that way, I think it and preference are pretty interchangeable but it doesn't really matter 

Bottom line is everyone prefers one physical trait over another, and if someone likes one ethnicity more so be it. I may like ass, my friend may like boobs, doesn't mean he hates ass, he just likes boobs more. 

... I love boobs 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> JJ I thought you were better than that



You're only encouraging him by taking him seriously dude  I do things like this with my friends all the time. You don't cross the line, you rip a hole in it, stick your dick in and spread your seed everywhere, then everyone is offended, then later they realize it was fucking hilarious


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 17, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fine ass is fine ass no matter what ethnicity


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 17, 2009)

Variant said:


> I have a special place in my brain-lust module for petite, light skinned, redheads...



oh fuck yes, red hair is the best. also pale girls = win.

add freckles to the mix and oh my


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 17, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> You're only encouraging him by taking him seriously dude  I do things like this with my friends all the time. You don't cross the line, you rip a hole in it, stick your dick in and spread your seed everywhere, then everyone is offended, then later they realize it was fucking hilarious



Drakkar knows it's a joke, look at the quotes, he's edited them for theatrical purposes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

JJ's not racist, he wants to motorboat a Middle-Eastern girl's ass cheeks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

^ don't we all...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

I know I certainly do!

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know I certainly do!
> 
> Kim Kardashian


 
Really, dude? She's not bad looking, but having seen about 4 seconds of her reality show, all I want to do now is punch her in the fucking mouth.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

^ yea she's annoying... DEFINITELY. but i've noticed that the cuter they are the more they get on my nerves. and that booty is spectacular...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Really, dude? She's not bad looking, but having seen about 4 seconds of her reality show, all I want to do now is punch her in the fucking mouth.



her reality show has nothing to do with me turbo-ploughing her.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

^ 

there's some reality for ya...


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> her reality show has nothing to do with me turbo-ploughing her.


 
I can't ignore social handicaps, no matter how sexy the chick is. She makes Paris Hilton seem humble and frugal in comparison.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

^ i know what you mean. that's why i don't watch the show. it keeps the fantasy alive for me


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I can't ignore social handicaps, no matter how sexy the chick is. She makes Paris Hilton seem humble and frugal in comparison.



really? 

Paris Hilton is definitely a retard, but I'd bone her too 

from my experience, most seriously hot chicks are retards, you just gotta ignore that bit and focus on the booty


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

i'd let her touch it...

there's something about here i just don't like...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 17, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with a good old hate fucking.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> really? Paris Hilton



I would poke her anytime  


As a matter of a fact she was standing next to me one day when I was a salesman in the luxury industry, she was in a palace hotel in which I was working and I was selling watches...

I can tell you she is hot, very hot when next to you


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> There's nothing wrong with a good old hate fucking.


----------



## AySay (Jun 17, 2009)

JJ I now understand your almost mythical status on this forum.
You are hilarious!


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 17, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> With a name like Rodriguez he has to work extra hard on the racism 'cause those dirty Hispanics ain't white.
> 
> Are sarcasm tags necessary? I can't even tell whether I'm being sarcastic or not most of the time. Everyone else can join in the confusion.


 i'm hispanic


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

ditto... but only part of me... so i'm only semi offended. 

but the cuban part of me says to put out an illegal cigar in your eye...


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 17, 2009)

ha ha or pour some hot frijoles negros en su pipi....


----------



## synrgy (Jun 17, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> ha ha or pour some hot frijoles negros en su pipi....



I know enough restaurant Spanish to know that that's just wrong.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

coño... those are for eating... i don't waste black beans, my friend...

black beans and yellow rice are serious business, sir.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jun 17, 2009)

Look at it like guitars. 

Say you prefer a 25.5 scale guitar. If Les Paul Custom comes your way, of course you're going to jump at the chance to play it. In the end, you may find that 24.75" is just not your thing and you go back to 25.5, or you may find you actually prefer 24.75". You'll still likely gravitate toward 25.5 scale guitars. A 27" or 30" pops up, who's to say you can't fool around with them either? Bottom line, a solid, well built guitar comes along and you've the opportunity to make it yours, you'd be a fool not to. I think most guys are that way, they have their preference, but wouldn't kick the other options out of bed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 17, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> i'm hispanic



We're not here to judge, we all have character flaws.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 17, 2009)

Cancer said:


> It's also ok to not like asian girls because their twats taste like paintbrushes (although, for the record, I'll eat a paintbrush in a heartbeat).....



There's something about Cancer eating pussy I just don't like...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 17, 2009)

i don't like how you said that...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 17, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> There's something about Cancer eating pussy I just don't like...



Reminds me of the T-Shirt Hell shirt "I eat more pussy than cervical cancer". Fuck I wish I had gotten that shirt before it got retired...


----------



## Bungle (Jun 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Reminds me of the T-Shirt Hell shirt "I eat more pussy than cervical cancer". Fuck I wish I had gotten that shirt before it got retired...


I got a few of their shirts, but I honestly don't have the balls to wear 90% of their shit in public.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Reminds me of the T-Shirt Hell shirt "I eat more pussy than cervical cancer". Fuck I wish I had gotten that shirt before it got retired...



They keep on bringin' 'em back. Keep an eye out.



Bungle said:


> I got a few of their shirts, but I honestly don't have the balls to wear 90% of their shit in public.



Can I suggest puberty?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 18, 2009)

Good news, you can still get the 'eating pussy' tshirt. But you might need to sign up and become a member on their mailing list first.

T-Shirt Hell :: Shirts :: I EAT MORE PUSSY THAN CERVICAL CANCER

And yes, I have started puberty. One of my nuts has dropped but I'm still waiting on the other two.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Bungle said:


> And yes, I have started puberty. One of my nuts has dropped but I'm still waiting on the other two.






So I figure this is relevant to the thread. The other day at work this 6'5 massive skinhead looking dude was at my store..despite his whiteness...I'd have fucked him till he pressed charges.

Mean lookin white dudes ftw.


I think that just may be the key...just gotta find a mean looking one


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 18, 2009)

BurialWithin said:


> i'm hispanic



It was a joke - racist guy with a Spanish surname... glass houses, stones... never mind.

Everyone's human; "race" and "nation" are artificial and increasingly anachronistic divisions which only impede the progress of the only "race" which matters: the human race. 

From the sublime straight back to the ridiculous, fine ass is fine ass is fine ass. Just because you like a particular... flavour... of ass....

Wait, that's a shitty metaphor. Basically, if asses were ice cream, you're not a racist for preferring mint to chocolate, so long as you admit that it's all fucking delicious. Delicious ass. 

No, this metaphor doesn't work _at all._


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> It was a joke - racist guy with a Spanish surname... glass houses, stones... never mind.
> 
> Everyone's human; "race" and "nation" are artificial and increasingly anachronistic divisions which only impede the progress of the only "race" which matters: the human race.
> 
> ...


Well...you don't like that flavor because it in fact..doesn't taste good to you...that still doesn't make it racism. I don't like mint..I prefer chocolate. mint just doesn't taste good..why I don't know...it's just not for me. Doesn't mean I want to burn crosses on mint's lawn, keep mint from having rights and going to school with the other ice cream flavors....just means I don't really prefer mint


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 18, 2009)

If someone said "hey, free ice cream!" though, you wouldn't throw it back in their face because it wasn't chocolate.

I really shouldn't have compared asses to ice cream.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I think that just may be the key...just gotta find a mean looking one



Just throwing this out there...







...




























You know you want him


----------



## leandroab (Jun 18, 2009)

I like women...

It doesn't matter if she is yellow, pink, white, brown, green, black or is covered in Burled Maple veneer...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

^ that's what i'm saying!


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 18, 2009)

leandroab said:


> or is covered in Burled Maple veneer...



womens fashion these days....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> If someone said "hey, free ice cream!" though, you wouldn't throw it back in their face because it wasn't chocolate.
> 
> I really shouldn't have compared asses to ice cream.



If it was mint..then it isn't worth it..regardless of it being free. Yeah that's a horrible analogy. I've been offered a few "free" white guys...but I'd rather put in the work to snag someone I actually want. Some guys might fuck a chick they aren't really into just because it's a free nut...but I'd just rather not be bothered


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

^ I've had chances to screw girls I didn't find attractive which I then got stick for from my friends afterwards because they considered the girls attractive.

looking at these girls on facebook, I'm glad I don't do that shit.

I screwed a girl once I didn't find attractive and it was just shit, shit sex.

I agree though, I'd rather work for it and get with a girl I was really into, or at least found attractive rather than some girl I would never look twice at otherwise.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

i've tapped chicks that i don't find attractive... and i catch shit from my friends... but to be honest, depending on what you want from the situation does it really matter? if all you're looking to do is get off then they all feel more or less the same. if you beyond (but not excluding ) sex then you may be a bit more selective. but when it comes to the whole "giving you shit cuz they don't think she's cute"... i tell em like bernie mac... "i got mine... "

and ugly chick is better than spankin' it some of the time. and ugly is such a subjective word anyway. sometimes i actually find a girl attractive and my friends just don't. so i really stopped caring. i fuck who i want.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Um.....thanks?












I meant more along the lines of that (regarding the guy from the original post). I can do that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

you posted a diesel ass jew... and then immediately a semi diesel skinhead... nice...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't ever need to get off unless I find a girl really attractive 

then I need to get off bigtime 

for me it's smokin' girl or nuthin'


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> you posted a diesel ass jew... and then immediately a semi diesel skinhead... nice...



I never said he HAD to be buff...to be honest in person those kinds of guys are rather sickening...but the meaness is a requirement.

I prefer more football player beefy types over the muscle thing really. So the guy I was originally talking about had all that....and a girlfriend...stupid bitch....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 18, 2009)

damn... i wish i could live in your world. i look at just about any woman and i pretty much immediately think about what she probably looks like naked. it's kind of bad. 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I never said he HAD to be buff...to be honest in person those kinds of guys are rather sickening...but the meaness is a requirement.
> 
> I prefer more football player beefy types over the muscle thing really. So the guy I was originally talking about had all that....and a girlfriend...stupid bitch....



it was more the types of people you chose to post rather than the body types that amused me


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If it was mint..then it isn't worth it..regardless of it being free. Yeah that's a horrible analogy. I've been offered a few "free" white guys...but I'd rather put in the work to snag someone I actually want. Some guys might fuck a chick they aren't really into just because it's a free nut...but I'd just rather not be bothered



I get shit from my friends for doing that all the time but I honestly see no point in making smalltalk with someone I don't find attractive for what seems like an eternity just to fuck them, I'd much rather fix myself up another shot at the bar or hit on someone I actually like.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> damn... i wish i could live in your world. i look at just about any woman and i pretty much immediately think about what she probably looks like naked. it's kind of bad.
> 
> 
> 
> it was more the types of people you chose to post rather than the body types that amused me



I like what I like

Now if I could find one of those I could actually tolerate I may be onto something


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> damn... i wish i could live in your world. i look at just about any woman and i pretty much immediately think about what she probably looks like naked. it's kind of bad.



You live in this world too? Shit man. I thought it was only me . It is kind of bad, especially when you almost do it out of habit, then you go out in public, see someone and...





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...Um.....thanks?
> 
> I meant more along the lines of that (regarding the guy from the original post). I can do that



It was sarcasm bud


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> It was sarcasm bud



I know it it was sarcasm....but I'm serious...go find me one of my examples.....NOW


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jun 18, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I know it it was sarcasm....but I'm serious...go find me one of my examples.....NOW



I'll try but uh... I don't think me, at 165lbs, 5' 10" (basically your average not threatening at all white kid) can do much to make either of them move


----------



## Bungle (Jun 18, 2009)

This actually reminds me of an ad that I found on Facebook a couple of months ago, I think it still pops up occasionally.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> I'll try but uh... I don't think me, at 165lbs, 5' 10" (basically your average not threatening at all white kid) can do much to make either of them move



Silly..that's what horse tranquilizers are for


----------



## Bungle (Jun 18, 2009)

Plan B: Hey baby, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 18, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Plan B: Hey baby, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## leandroab (Jun 18, 2009)

Bungle said:


> This actually reminds me of an ad that I found on Facebook a couple of months ago, I think it still pops up occasionally.



Isn't that the same guy from the last topic? Isn't that a swastika?

EDIT: ISN'T THAT EDWARD NORTON?

I've musta have missed that movie oO


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 19, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Isn't that the same guy from the last topic? Isn't that a swastika?
> 
> EDIT: ISN'T THAT EDWARD NORTON?
> 
> I've musta have missed that movie oO



Go rent and watch American History X now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> for me attraction has nothing to do with procreating or keeping 'heritage' in my bloodline, it's all about two things: a girl's personality and a girl's body.
> 
> if she has those two things then we are TALKIN'.



Oh yeah, In retrospect It sounds like I'm some kind of robot, programmed for Nordic chicks. I find them insanely hot too! (Lucky for me )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Go rent and watch American History X now.


 

This. It should be required viewing.


----------



## JakeRI (Jun 19, 2009)

okay, didnt read much of this thread, but here is my input.

Its genetic. We tend to be attracted to the same race because we have more genes in common, and therefore the chances of preserving OUR genes is improved. Attraction comes out of lust, which is a genetic scenario designed to make us reproduce (we all know the obvious genetic advantages of reproduction).


Just like how our genes can implement "morality" when caring for our fellow man. But our cognitive abilities can outweigh some genetic conditions. So perhaps while we tend to be attracted to the same race, genetic "misfires" can occur. Now don't get offended by "misfire," its not meant to have a negative connotation. Its not meant to suggest that we are "naturally racists." Its no different then the majority of us being attracted to the opposite sex: it serves a reproductive purpose that will benefit the survival of certain genes. It doesn't mean we are naturally homophobes, and it doesnt mean we are naturally racist. These genetic conditions existed when human beings lived in tribes, where their purpose was much more clear cut. 

Interracial attraction, while perhaps not what the genes had in mind, should be treated no different than two people of the same race. We live in a world where our minds have grown to shun social injustices. Its the nature vs nurture question. And Nurture can win.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 19, 2009)

I always thought it was the other way round, that we naturally found attraction in "the exotic," to stop inbreeding.

Then I went to Norfolk for a weekend.

In retrospect I shouldn't have taken the way that my mind and preferences work as "the way things do/should work." I guess I'm just fundamentally not picky.

Well, apart from ice cream. In that case, fuck pistachio. Metaphorically or literally. I'm so lost in the ass/ice cream comparison that I'm not sure what I'm talking about any more.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 19, 2009)

Most of the time I'll go for Ben + Jerry's, like New York Super Fudge Chunk or something, but that doesn't mean I won't enjoy the shit out of some mint chip or cookie dough, or that I'm predjudiced against Klondike bars, which I'll also happily consume.

I think the analogy totally works.


----------



## renzoip (Jun 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i've tapped chicks that i don't find attractive... and i catch shit from my friends... but to be honest, depending on what you want from the situation does it really matter? if all you're looking to do is get off then they all feel more or less the same. if you beyond (but not excluding ) sex then you may be a bit more selective. but when it comes to the whole "giving you shit cuz they don't think she's cute"... i tell em like bernie mac... "i got mine... "
> 
> and ugly chick is better than spankin' it some of the time. and ugly is such a subjective word anyway. sometimes i actually find a girl attractive and my friends just don't. so i really stopped caring. i fuck who i want.



Well, you know they say two fives make a ten!! 

But on a serious note, we all have different taste and preferences. And that's why I like living in such a populated diverse state. There is something for everyone!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

*making way down to florida*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Most of the time I'll go for Ben + Jerry's, like New York Super Fudge Chunk or something, but that doesn't mean I won't enjoy the shit out of some mint chip or cookie dough, or that I'm predjudiced against Klondike bars, which I'll also happily consume.
> 
> I think the analogy totally works.



yeah man I'm all about the Phish Food and Cookie Dough.

if I have anything other than these two I'm like "yeah, this ok, but it's not the best thing I could be eating right now, Phish Food and Cookie Dough are"

this ice cream analogy actually works quite well


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 19, 2009)

it does now... 

i like the neopolitan ice cream... nothing wrong with trying a few at once.


----------



## S-O (Jun 19, 2009)

Ckackley said:


> Even if it does come right down to skin color I still don't see it as racist. What's the difference in having a preference towards a skin color as having a preference for a hair or eye color ? If I have a huge attraction to Asian women does that mean I hate all other races? People are too touchy about things these days..
> I prefer Ibanez guitars , but it doesn't mean I hate all other guitars ...



This.


----------

